# Baby weight estimations, i'm a little upset...



## Nut_Shake

I went for a scan today (i'm 34 weeks, 4 days) and was sent to the day care unit for extra monitoring as twin 1 is about 4lbs, twin 2 is about 4lb 7oz. Twin 1 they were saying has very slightly tailed off growth wise and they want to monitor it, they don't seem hugely concerned just yet though. They however have said i need to go in twice a week now to monitor it.

I'm a bit worried and upset, i just want them to be ok. Has anyone else had this, where your twins growths differ? Did you end up having to be taken in to deliver them earlier? Did you have any issues concerning this? Now if you've given birth to them, has the smaller one managed to catch up weight wise?

Thanks so much for any help with this xxxx


----------



## lizziedripping

Hi love - try not to upset yourself xxx

My twins, as with many others had a weight difference throughout the pregnancy - they did however both stay on their growth curve, and didn't drop below it. That is what matters to the docs. Your babies only have a 7oz difference, mine had a 1Ib 7oz difference, so can't see that alone would make them monitor more closely. Maybe the baby in question has "dropped off" in growth and is failing to gain weight as uniformely as he/she did before. 

Even if this is the case, there is no cause for immediate alarm hun. Twin pregnancy offers up many extra challenges, growth restriction in the womb being one of the main ones. Sometimes there simply isn't enough room for one or both to continue growing at a "normal" rate. 

I know that my smaller twin would have been a 1Ib heavier at birth had his brother not been squishing him down at the back. Because he was still hefty and on his growth curve, this never became an issue. What they are doing with you is routine, and just them being ultra cautious to prevent any possible problems before they arise (which is unlikely anyway). To neglect you and babies at this stage would be poor practice in a twin pregnancy, and the fact that you are being monitored so closely is a good thing.

At the moment your bubbas are on course for being approx 5-6Ibs at 38wks (brilliant weights for twins). They are simply checking that the slightly discordant growth doesn't continue - in that case it may be wise to deliver them slightly earlier than planned, but by no means a forgone conclusion.

Incidentally my bubs were 1Ib 10ozs different at birth, and remain a pound apart even now. They are completely different in build. One is long, muscular and had huge feet and hands, the other is chunky and stout . The latter would have been bigger as a singleton, but would never have been built like the bigger one...............your babies may well have similar genetic differences in stature that account for their size difference now.

Everything will be fine my sweet xxx


----------



## genies girl

hi love my twins weights were very different Layla was 4lb 9 0zs and Amelia was 6lb 12 ozs they still have a couple of pounds difference but they are different people .

I was monitored because of the size difference but just as a precaution both girls were fine at birth and didnt need to go to scbu they just decided to come early at 35 plus 3 .

Try not to worry love xx


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thank you so much xxxxxxxx Really puts my mind at ease. Can't tell you how much you've helped!! xxxxxxxxx I'm such a worrier, hoping all will be ok... I'll keep you all updated :hugs:


----------



## Deux

I worried a ton also, and had the same thing, my babies ALWAYS measured small. I had tons of ultrasounds because they were mono di. They ended up being 5lb 2 and 5lb 6 at 37 and 4 days when they were delivered. They are fine and healthy and were very active and alert when they were born. I'm sure your babes are fine!


----------



## Laura2919

Most twins have a difference in size but I dont think you have anything to worry about yet or even if at all. 
Chloe was 3lb10oz and Jaycee was 3lb5oz and the difference was noticable but it would be because they were premature. 
:hugs:


----------



## bek74

A lady who was in SCN with me had the same issue. Twin 1 had slowed down with growth while Twin 2 was still gaining so they delivered her at 36wks and Twin 1 was alot smaller and they were in SCN for about 2wks. However now they are 4mths old and weigh near the same, you wouldn't even know.

There was another mother who only had one baby and the same thing happened, bub stopped growing, and she was delivered at 35wks, again perfectly fine and no problems.

Worst case is they will deliver early but all will be fine, don't worry, your almost 35wks which is the perfect for twins, 37wks is classed as term.


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi there...please dont worry, most twins are born at different weights, my friends twin girls were 1lb different. My twins were born on 15th oct & they were 5lb 2oz (girl) & 6lb 7oz (boy), so over a 1lb difference. I had many growth scans leading up to the birth & near the end the girl started to slow down in growth whereas the boy was still growing loads! they were not concerned, i was tod as long as it doesnt dip down on the growth chart or have no growth spurt at all everything is fine. Mine are both putting weight on ( now 6lb 4oz & 7lb 3oz) but the girl hasnt caught up with the boy still, but i think boys are just generally bigger anyway.

its great they are taking extra precautions, see that as a good thing not a bad thing. Try & enjoy ur last few weeks as a pregnant mummy to be, i was wishing those last few weeks away as was so uncomfortable, tired etc but i do miss my big bump now! but love having my twins here at last xx


----------



## FatKat

Hi Nutshake, I have an additional scan today at 34 weeks as the last time I was scanned (32 weeks) twin 2 is measuring much bigger than twin 1. As I have said in previous posts I am never told the weights of the babies as they say they are normally inaccurate so refuse to give them out as they only worry people. I would rather know to be honest so always have to tell my OH to pay attention to the screen as it's always on it at the end. At 32 weeks twin 2 was measuring 36 weeks and twin 1 was measuring 33 weeks. I was assured that there was nothing to worry about but they would like to see me in 2 weeks time rather than 4 to see how they were getting on. So like you I'm worried as they seem hugely different in size but they said not to be worried at this stage. The scan today will be interesting.

I think the problem at this stage is we just want them out at a reasonble time and to be healthy which is causing us so much worry! :wacko:


----------



## Nut_Shake

Thanks everyone for your advice and help, very relieving to know its not a rare thing that happens and seems to just be a routine concern for twins xxxxxx

Fatkat - hope your scan goes well, let me know! I def just want them to be healthy and ok, and be delivered at a decent weight. Ahhh and i suppose the worrying doesn't end here, it gets worse when they come! Oh the joys of being a parent :) xxxxxx


----------



## Laura2919

Nutshake, Have they talked about delivery with you yet?


----------



## Nut_Shake

Laura2919 said:


> Nutshake, Have they talked about delivery with you yet?

Well they have a little bit, but they are NON STOP pushing me to go for a vaginal delivery. I had a doctors appointment and explained my concerns and thoughts to him, he said thats fine and to see the consultant midwife. I spoke to her and we had a very long talk and she wrote in my notes that i wanted a section for many reasons and she said it wasnt a problem and on the 22nd november we will get it booked in. I then had another doctors appointment (another doctor than the previous one) and he read the notes but asked if i could also explain to him, which i did. He said, 'just so you know on the 22nd november you wil be asked again and pushed for a natural, although it is still up to you'. At the day care unit yesterday they had a look through my notes and AGAIN i was asked why i was pushing for a section. I just firmly said its what i want and they just said, oh ok, lol.

Apart from that though noone has explained any procedures on anything with me, and i'm really getting fed up of having to explain myself to every single person in the bloody hospital!

My scan dates are a bit messed up so my last scan ends up on the 26th november, however the doc needs to see the scan before deciding the section date and the appoitnment with him is booked for the 22nd november. So yesterday we were trying to sort the mess out, not sure how its going to pan out but when i go back this friday for my monitoring ill see what they say. :dohh:


----------



## bek74

I think alot of posters have the wrong impression about what you mean..

It isn't about the babies being different weights, that is perfectly normal. It is about twin 1 has STOPPED it's growth and twin 2 is still growing at a steady pace. Thats what the comcern is, NOT the weight difference itself.

When a baby stops growing at a steady pace it is a concern so they usually deliver early, the fact they are scanning you twice a week is great as they can keep a close eye on twin 1 and deliver when they feel they need to.

Again this condition is common even in singlton pregnancies so try not to worry.


----------



## _Vicky_

not sure if my point is relevent now but Sam was teeny - they dont estimate weights at my hospital but growth never tailed off Sam was 5lb4 at birth and Fynn 5lb12 - all changed after they arrived though Sam caught up very quickly and is now 1lb heavier than Fynn. They are both about the same weight as 1 year olds at 9 months.

Lots of luck my lovely xxxxxx


----------



## Laura2919

Ahhh hun.. Its your decision and you can opt for a section if that is what you want. They cant make you have a vaginal delivery. I had the choice and I did choose to do it naturally but I ended up having a section and I was put to sleep. 
I hope you get some answers soon!


----------



## vineyard

My girls were always about 1/2 to 1 lb different and no one ever mentioned any concern.


----------

